# 50-50 chance of Suns moving Marion



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

> Soon, the sticky decisions begin for the Phoenix Suns, most notably how to handle Shawn Marion. If they can trade him and get great value in return (ie: a high draft pick), the Suns will solve the long-term financial puzzle in one maneuver.
> 
> One team source said it's about 50-50 that Marion gets jettisoned, but if he stays, something or someone has to give.


Any thoughts of a possible move to the c's? Maybe for that #5 pick? Maybe for some young guys?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

See the "what do we do with the #5" thread for a discussion going on for this. However, I like the move. Not all in here do though.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Chad Ford had a scenario that said Theo Ratliff, Delonte and the #5 pick. Hmm....If you look at Marion BEFORE Nash, he is essentially a 44-45% shooter, who'll get you 18 points, 9 rebounds and 2ast, 2stl, 2bk. He can play very good defense, which we need. And essentially, we're not giving up anything. But he makes tons of money, and could opt out after a year.

He would give the Celtics a far better rotation w/Rondo, Pierce, Wally, Big Al, Perk, Marion and Gerald....but the main thing I don't like about Marion is his expressed desire to be "the guy." He doesn't like being just a Sun...he wants what Nash has. Arguably on the best team in the NBA, he wants accolades. Plus, would he want to come to such a young team?

I'm split on this.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Isn't there a 50-50 chance of Marion moving every off season?

I think he stays. Phoenix is the best situation for him anyway.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I say we hold off.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

i would do it for wally delonte and the 5...or better still wally delonte and the 5 for marion and banks :clap2:


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i would do it for wally delonte and the 5...or better still wally delonte and the 5 for marion and banks :clap2:


Cocaine is a hell of a drug


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

If the Celts got Marion, where would they put him at? SF or PF?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

LamarButler said:


> If the Celts got Marion, where would they put him at? SF or PF?


Well if Doc Rivers is still coach, it'll probably be on the bench for the first 40 games, then he'd start at PF.

He'll also be seeing a lot of time with Jefferson and Gomes on the floor, most likely.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

Boston Globe:


> Trade action could pick up
> At least one NBA executive figures the Celtics will trade the No. 5 pick before the draft rolls around June 28, and he sees Phoenix as a prospective partner. The Suns are looking to dump salary and picks. New Phoenix president of basketball operations and general manager Steve Kerr has the No. 24, No. 29, and No. 59 picks. One of the scenarios raised by the executive had Shawn Marion and the $33.6 million and two years remaining on his contract headed to Boston for the No. 5 pick and Theo Ratliff, who has one year remaining worth $11.7 million. The Celtics would throw in another player or two with one year left to make the money work -- say, Delonte West ($1.9 million), Tony Allen ($1.9 million), or even Sebastian Telfair ($2.6 million). One way or the other, Celtics assistant executive director of basketball operations Leo Papile predicts a lot of deal-making in the days and hours preceding the draft, because there are teams with too many picks and teams with no picks. Look for an organization like Indiana, without any picks, to try to deal its way into the mix.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

I don't like this trade for the Celtics. You guys have a chance to draft either Al Horford or Brandon Wright.


----------



## DaBosox (Apr 10, 2007)

Another consideration: Management(a), by making a deal signals we are ready to contend next year(b). Anyone who believes we can contend next year(b) is out of their goddam minds(c). 

By transitive property: If a=b and b=c, then a=c.

Management is out of their goddam minds.


We should make a deal only if we believe we're on the cusp of a good playoff run. Otherwise reload and see what we can do from here. This is a good draft and like DannyM said there could be a great player drop (bwright)


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

dannyM said:


> I don't like this trade for the Celtics. You guys have a chance to draft either Al Horford or Brandon Wright.


which is quite clearly a much better move than picking up an already proven all star.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Delontes Herpes said:


> which is quite clearly a much better move than picking up an already proven all star.


Exactly.


----------



## DaBosox (Apr 10, 2007)

It still depends on the position of the franchise. We're not a good squad and therefore we need to try to go young again. Unless we're on the verge, I say we need to try to continue the rebuilding.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Delontes Herpes said:


> which is quite clearly a much better move than picking up an already proven all star.


I'm cooling rapidly on Marion for practical reasons. I'm not sure that a 6'7" PF is the best running mate for a 6'9" C. If we were a running team that would be one thing, but Pierce & Jefferson are halfcourt players. Include the payroll difficulties and the reality that this could be a one year rental and I'm filing this in the "only if nothing better comes around". If there's any truth to the Joe Johnson/#11 for GG, Ratliff and #5 talk then I'd prefer that. Ratliff/Gomes/West/2008 #1 for Lewis & Swift looks better still.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

DaBosox said:


> It still depends on the position of the franchise. We're not a good squad and therefore we need to try to go young again. Unless we're on the verge, I say we need to try to continue the rebuilding.



its not that easy...ppl think we can just stockpile young players and in 5 years we'll be great...but when it comes time to resign all of those young players we cant because we dont have the money so they end up spread around the league




> If there's any truth to the Joe Johnson/#11 for GG, Ratliff and #5 talk then I'd prefer that. Ratliff/Gomes/West/2008 #1 for Lewis & Swift looks better still.


i hadnt heard either of these rumors but they both look good to me...id love to have joe back and we could pick up a decent player with the 11...and the 2nd one looks good too but i would ADD more if they would just keep swift, hes awful


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

But honestly did Shawn Marion kill someone while i wasn't looking?



> but i would ADD more if they would just keep swift, hes awful


He is better than our current starting center


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

DWest Superstar said:


> But honestly did Shawn Marion kill someone while i wasn't looking?


Yes, in fact, he did. He journeyed to Darfur and murdered defenseless infants & orphans so that he could use their virgin blood in his strange Satanic marinating rituals. I understand that he and LeBron go hunting them together.


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> I'm cooling rapidly on Marion for practical reasons. I'm not sure that a 6'7" PF is the best running mate for a 6'9" C. If we were a running team that would be one thing, but Pierce & Jefferson are halfcourt players. Include the payroll difficulties and the reality that this could be a one year rental and I'm filing this in the "only if nothing better comes around". If there's any truth to the Joe Johnson/#11 for GG, Ratliff and #5 talk then I'd prefer that. Ratliff/Gomes/West/2008 #1 for Lewis & Swift looks better still.


i agree that it is not the best possible for move. i would prefer KG as well as that JJ rumor and possibly a gasol move as well. i'm not sure how i would feel about lewis- i would prefer him to nothing but he would cost a bit much for a #2 scorer who doesn't play much defense.

but i would love to hear the hawks' justification for considering that move...they gave up diaw, a 1st rounder, and a big contract to get johnson, he has turned out to be great for them, and now they're willing to trade him for GG plus a better pick in the lottery? i'd assume that they would be a little more enthusiastic about their one good player.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Delontes Herpes said:


> but i would love to hear the hawks' justification for considering that move...they gave up diaw, a 1st rounder, and a big contract to get johnson, he has turned out to be great for them, and now they're willing to trade him for GG plus a better pick in the lottery? i'd assume that they would be a little more enthusiastic about their one good player.



its not for GG and a better pick...its for GG, a better pick and not having to pay JJs contract...they suck with or without him so why pay him however many mill when you can take on theo's expiring


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

D’Antoni doesn’t think Marion will be traded



> For the first time in three years, there appears to be more-than-casual trade talk involving Shawn Marion. That said, Marion appears likely to stay. The same cannot be said about Kurt Thomas, who appears to be the focus of the Suns’ attempt to shave payroll.
> 
> “I don’t think Shawn is going anywhere,” coach Mike D’Antoni said.
> 
> ...


----------

